# 5610S NEW HOLLAND ELECTRICAL SYSTEM



## ohio wildman (Aug 23, 2018)

Our 5610S has an odd problem in the starter circuit that began after we split the tractor to replace clutch. When engaging the starter the relay on the firewall opens causing the fuel solenoid and filter transfer pump to lose power not allowing the engine to start. But by attaching a jumper wire from battery to fuel solenoid the engine starts correctly. Thinking one of the diodes is not correctly connected to the circuit.
Any ideas and help?

Ohio Wildman


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2018)

Hello Wildman, and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members will help.

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## ohio wildman (Aug 23, 2018)

Thank you for filling me in on a better way to receive responses!

Ohio Wildman


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you connected or disconnected the modular plugs with the battery negative terminal connected, you likely blew the control module. Pull it and have the dealer check it.


----------



## ohio wildman (Aug 23, 2018)

Thank you for responding quickly. I am not sure if the control module is considered the two relays on the firewall seeing as our tractor does not have an electronic instrument consol. Could be wrong starter switch? I bought it at New Holland dealer although the New Holland part# is no where to be found We checked all the fuses with a meter to verify condition. Still scratching our heads!

Ohio Wildman


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Year of the tractor?


----------



## ohio wildman (Aug 23, 2018)

Good Morning RC;
We were told it is a 1998 by the people it was purchased from a few years ago.
The S/N of the 5610S is *309875M*. I haven't taken time to run down the year by the S/N yet.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

May be a front harness ground is not connected causing the solenoid to seek a ground through the key switch, or the key switch itself has failed.

I would test the key switch to be sure it is working correctly, then take a look at the wiring harness part diagrams here: https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr55566ag12123

Make sure the grounds are properly terminated.


----------



## ohio wildman (Aug 23, 2018)

OK I will go back and check with ohm meter for bad grounds then I will check each terminal on switch.

Your experience and time has been very helpful. Thank Ypou


----------



## Rome68 (Jul 4, 2021)

I’ve got similar issue with my 5610s. Was cutting hay just died like ran out of fuel. Don’t have power to fuel pump or fuel sensor on injector pump. Thx for any help


----------

